# Have you ever swam in the sea?



## wolfymobob (May 20, 2013)

My bad.
I clicked yes, before I realised that the Atlantic is an ocean, not a sea.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, but it's garbage. Salt water is briny disgusting bullshit. My parents used to take me to Cannon Beach on the Oregon coastline fairly frequently growing up, and I always ended up playing in the freshwater streams that fed into the ocean rather than in the surf itself.

Freshwater lakes, on the other hand, are incredible. Especially alpine lakes.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

wolfymobob said:


> My bad.
> I clicked yes, before I realised that the Atlantic is an ocean, not a sea.


ye its ok im not making that distinction here


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

No, because I'm terrified of the sea. I won't even go into it in video games if it has a certain appearance.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Faux said:


> No, because I'm terrified of the sea. I won't even go into it in video games if it has a certain appearance.


Aww I'm sorry. How do you feel if you get near the water? Has anything happened in your past that made you terrified of the sea? When I first saw the movie, Jaws, I became really terrified of swimming but I eventually got over it.


----------



## ghenwa (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, I once went on the flying fish in the Philippines, which essentially consists of trying to hold onto an inflatable monstrosity being pulled by a speedboat in the middle of the sea. I fell off and was dropped into the middle of the water, and, being from Australia, where it is ingrained into every being from birth to avoid the deeper waters due to sharks, as well as the fact that I cannot actually swim, I was terrified. Does this count as swimming in the sea?


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

Infermiera said:


> Aww I'm sorry. How do you feel if you get near the water? Has anything happened in your past that made you terrified of the sea? When I first saw the movie, Jaws, I became really terrified of swimming but I eventually got over it.


I can swim and have a history in pools and lakes, surprisingly enough. I have no idea why I feel this way.

I have a few mild, irrational fears that are due to getting stuck on negative associations. I can always learn at least a little bit about where they came from and why they've persisted, though, and start to move on. I haven't been near the ocean since I was an infant and I never noticed a sense of dread until my late teens when I think I was looking at pictures online. It just struck me that I was looking at something immense, terrifying, and grotesquely foreign that made me recoil inside, and that's the sensation I still get.

I don't think about it unless I'm looking at it or someone is describing it to me in detail, and I live pretty far inland so don't ever have to go near the sea. The shore or up-close pictures of reefs and things don't bother me too much. It's deepsea I hate and would loathe thinking about while in any part of the ocean.

There's your weird thing for the day.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Faux said:


> I can swim and have a history in pools and lakes, surprisingly enough. I have no idea why I feel this way.
> 
> I have a few mild, irrational fears that are due to getting stuck on negative associations. I can always learn at least a little bit about where they came from and why they've persisted, though, and start to move on. I haven't been near the ocean since I was an infant and I never noticed a sense of dread until my late teens when I think I was looking at pictures online. It just struck me that I was looking at something immense, terrifying, and grotesquely foreign that made me recoil inside, and that's the sensation I still get.
> 
> ...



Awww okay. It's okay. It's not weird at all. A lot of people are afraid of various things for a myriad of reasons. I was just curious what your reason was.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

Infermiera said:


> Awww okay. It's okay. It's not weird at all. A lot of people are afraid of various things for a myriad of reasons. I was just curious what your reason was.


Don't worry about it. :tongue:


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

As a child you swim in the sea without any fear. As an adult you always worry about what lurks beneath. I am petrified of being stung by a jellyfish.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes. The Pacific Ocean is a reasonable drive away for me.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I live in mid west US, we have no seas near us, I have swam in Ocean on trips however.

We do have many many lakes where I live I have swam in those
Don’t like to though because I get swimmers ear which is a really bad ear infection from bacteria in lake water
I’d rather avoid the misery of that and just skip the lake and go in a pool


----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

I've _stood _in the sea, but no, I haven't swam in it.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I had swam in the Atlantic ocean when I used to live in Florida. Now, living in Texas, the Gulf of Mexico is just an extension of the Atlantic ocean, so in a way, I have swam only in the Atlantic ocean as of now, and I'm not really planning to change that.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Yeah like once or twice. I don't live anywhere near the ocean. Haven't seen it in years. I really would like to, though.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Yeah, I used to go all the time, but now I don't.


----------

